# Grandi americani



## brugola (5 Novembre 2008)

non mi sono simpatici ma certo che sono troppo avanti!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non mi sono simpatici ma certo che sono troppo avanti!


era l'ora che cambiassero un po' di cose..... ma ho paura che le aspettative e le pretese della gente siano troppo grandi e, col tempo, avvertiremo obama come una mezza fregatura...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  spero, chiaramente, di sbagliarmi...


----------



## brugola (5 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> era l'ora che cambiassero un po' di cose..... ma ho paura che le aspettative e le pretese della gente siano troppo grandi e, col tempo, *avvertiremo obama come una mezza fregatura..*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perchè cornetto?
io ho molta fiducia, e poi dopo bush andava bene anche l'idraulico


----------



## Verena67 (5 Novembre 2008)

SONO TROPPO FELICE


----------



## Old matilde (5 Novembre 2008)

che svolta!


----------



## brugola (5 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> che svolta!


davvero.
una scelta coraggiosa, che ti fa capire che davvero in america tutto è possibile


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè cornetto?
> io ho molta fiducia, e poi *dopo bush andava bene anche l'idraulico*


quotissimo il neretto...

voglio dire, ci sono troppe aspettative legate ad obama, è troppo diverso dal resto dei politici del mondo, ho come paura che, col tempo, verrà stritolato dall'apparato di partito e/o dalla politica e dalle lobby americane... oppure fa la fine di jfk..... (oddio, l'ho detto, nn volevo farlo...:nuke

	
	
		
		
	


	





forse la mia è solo prudenza circostanziale per nn esaltarsi troppo (sono anche io troppo felice per questa vittoria! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Old alesera (5 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> era l'ora che cambiassero un po' di cose..... ma ho paura che le aspettative e le pretese della gente siano troppo grandi e, col tempo, avvertiremo obama come una mezza fregatura...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lo penso anche io.....troooooooooppe aspettative....

l sistema mondiale non cambia con l'elezione di un un uomo!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> lo penso anche io.....troooooooooppe aspettative....
> 
> *l sistema mondiale non cambia con l'elezione di un un uomo!*


dai, cmq bisogna crederci... l'ottimismo vola!


----------



## brugola (5 Novembre 2008)

no io credo che obama abbia grandi possibilità e capacità.
sentendo mc cain che come prima cosa dichiarava che il popolo americano aveva scelto e che quindi  obama ora è il il *SUO* presidente mi è venuto da ridere ....
proprio come qui da noi...chi perde  le elezioni in italia ha quel fair play che tanto ci invidiano nel mondo


----------



## Old matilde (5 Novembre 2008)

da qualche parte bisogna iniziare a svoltare, per loro è come aver girato il mondo in giù!




ps: Brugola fra quanti post ci domandiamo se è il caso di cambiare il colore la carta da parati della Stanza Ovale? e il tavolone si intona o mi smorza il presidente?


----------



## Old alesera (5 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> dai, cmq bisogna crederci... l'ottimismo vola!


 
credo che qualcosina migliorerà......qui a casa nostra vedi il buio più totale


----------



## Old alesera (5 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> da qualche parte bisogna iniziare a svoltare, per loro è come aver girato il mondo in giù!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
peggio di Bush forse solo il nostro psiconano...o Vlad forse...un bel trio...


----------



## brugola (5 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> ps: Brugola fra quanti post ci domandiamo se è il caso di cambiare il colore la carta da parati della Stanza Ovale? e il tavolone si intona o mi smorza il presidente?


anche subito.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




hai ragione, sai che non ci avevo pensato???
casa bianca....un par de palle


----------



## Old Jesus (5 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> davvero.
> una scelta coraggiosa, che ti fa capire che davvero in america tutto è possibile


Solo grazie all'11 settembre..... o meglio.....

*Solo, purtroppo, dopo l'11 settembre*


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Solo grazie all'11 settembre.....


no, dai, SOLO non credo proprio... sicuramente ANCHE grazie all'11 sett, da lì è partito un cambiamento culturale in america che ha portato all'elezione di un nero 'rivoluzionario'.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> credo che qualcosina migliorerà......*qui a casa nostra vedi il buio più totale*


guarda, proprio stamani venendo al lavoro ascoltavo radio1 e pensavo proprio: quando arriverà anche qui da noi un vero democratico 'rivoluzionario' che nn ci faccia invidiare obama, zapatero, ecc?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ho pensato al panorama del nostro PD, nn se ne salva uno....


----------



## Old Jesus (5 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> no, dai, SOLO non credo proprio... sicuramente ANCHE grazie all'11 sett, da lì è partito un cambiamento culturale in america che ha portato all'elezione di un nero 'rivoluzionario'.


Senza le cazzate di Bush dopo l'11 settembre questa cosa non sarebbe mai avvenuta.....


----------



## Old Jesus (5 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> guarda, proprio stamani venendo al lavoro ascoltavo radio1 e pensavo proprio: quando arriverà anche qui da noi un vero democratico 'rivoluzionario' che nn ci faccia invidiare obama, zapatero, ecc?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niki Vendola, se fosse spalleggiato da tutta la sinistra, potrebbe crescere molto bene.....


----------



## Old matilde (5 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> anche subito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Casa Bianca!
messaggio subliminale... ?


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2008)

*Bella svolta*

davvero, fosse anche soltanto a livello simbolico.

Sono molto contenta, molto.


----------



## Old matilde (5 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> peggio di Bush forse solo il nostro psiconano...o Vlad forse...un bel trio...


noi ci proviamo... ricordi Cicciolina?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Niki Vendola, se fosse spalleggiato da tutta la sinistra, potrebbe crescere molto bene.....


beh, l'hanno fatto fuori pure in rifondazione....


----------



## Old matilde (5 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> guarda, proprio stamani venendo al lavoro ascoltavo radio1 e pensavo proprio: quando arriverà anche qui da noi un vero democratico 'rivoluzionario' che nn ci faccia invidiare obama, zapatero, ecc?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e no, non si salva nessuno: sarà per questo che c'è Berlu?


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non mi sono simpatici ma certo che sono troppo avanti!


 
finalmenteeee!!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> e no, non si salva nessuno: sarà per questo che c'è Berlu?


boh, spero che nn ci sia bisogno anche da noi di un episodio come l'11 sett per farci svegliare un po'...


----------



## Old matilde (5 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> boh, spero che nn ci sia bisogno anche da noi di un episodio come l'11 sett per farci svegliare un po'...


temo che ci sia bisogno, lo penso da un pò.
siamo drogati da beni di consumo fittizi, governati da troppi interessi di cui non riusciamo a capirne, come un serpente che striscia ma non lo vedi...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> temo che ci sia bisogno, lo penso da un pò.
> siamo drogati da beni di consumo fittizi, governati da troppi interessi di cui non riusciamo a capirne, come un serpente che striscia ma non lo vedi...


questi sono dei segni...
http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=8911


----------



## Verena67 (5 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Niki Vendola, se fosse spalleggiato da tutta la sinistra, potrebbe crescere molto bene.....


 
ma per favore...


----------



## Verena67 (5 Novembre 2008)

Comunque.
Non parlero' mai qui di politica italiana.

Volevo invece dirvi che rileggendo RADICI in questi giorni, ho capito che cosa incredibile, davvero incredibile, sia accaduta stanotte.

Rileggetelo, che fa sempre bene.


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Comunque.
> Non parlero' mai qui di politica italiana.
> 
> Volevo invece dirvi che rileggendo RADICI in questi giorni, ho capito che cosa incredibile, davvero incredibile, sia accaduta stanotte.
> ...


E' la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente stamattina... 

ps che ti ha fatto Vendola?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ps che ti ha fatto Vendola?


nn mi sembra proprio un esponente da PD...


----------



## Old Jesus (5 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> nn mi sembra proprio un esponente da PD...


Appunto....


----------



## Old Jesus (5 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma per favore...


I favori a te ?

Ma se manco ci parliamo.....


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Appunto....


----------



## Verena67 (5 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente stamattina...
> 
> ps che ti ha fatto Vendola?


 
Niente.

Ma secondo me come premier è improponibile e NON perché è gay. Ma perché l'esperienza comunista è morta e sepolta.


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Niente.
> 
> Ma secondo me come premier è improponibile e *NON perché è gay*. Ma perché l'esperienza comunista è morta e sepolta.


ah... meno male!


----------



## Old Alexantro (5 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> davvero.
> una scelta coraggiosa, che ti fa capire che davvero in america tutto è possibile


 scelta coraggiosa?
a me sembra che tutto sto rumore sia fatto solo x il colore della pelle del neopresidente...e mi sembra razzismo al contrario...nero o bianco dovrebbe essere la stessa cosa secondo me
x il resto trovo patetico come i comunisti nostrani tifino per obama unicamente per il colore della pelle, quando obama non c'entra niente con la sinistra italiana. Anzi......

è antiabortista 
è anti matrimoni gay 
non è pacifista (vuole spostare le truppe dall'iraq per aumentarle in afghanistan e al confine col pakistan) 
ha il supporto delle lobbies e delle multinazionali


----------



## Old Jesus (5 Novembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> scelta coraggiosa?
> a me sembra che tutto sto rumore sia fatto solo x il colore della pelle del neopresidente...e mi sembra razzismo al contrario...nero o bianco dovrebbe essere la stessa cosa secondo me
> x il resto trovo patetico come i comunisti nostrani tifino per obama unicamente per il colore della pelle, quando obama non c'entra niente con la sinistra italiana. Anzi......
> 
> ...


Ok..... Ma l'alternativa era uno che proponeva, tra l'altro, la ricerca di nuovi giacimenti petroliferi e megainvestimenti sul nucleare. 
Liberista retrogrado. E il liberismo puro sta morendo.... Lo dicono tutti i migliori economisti (tranne Brunetta..... ma forse non è tra i migliori....)


----------



## Old Alexantro (5 Novembre 2008)

altra cosa non di poco conto obama ha l'appoggio di kissinger e colin powell, quindi non cambierà niente secondo me in termini di guerre estere,


----------



## Old Jesus (5 Novembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> altra cosa non di poco conto obama ha l'appoggio di kissinger e colin powell, quindi non cambierà niente secondo me in termini di guerre estere,


Ti perdi in dettagli e non comprendi il messaggio che potrebbe essere molto più incisivo : *anche l'America può cambiare*.


----------



## Old Alexantro (5 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ok..... Ma l'alternativa era uno che proponeva, tra l'altro, la ricerca di nuovi giacimenti petroliferi e megainvestimenti sul nucleare.
> Liberista retrogrado. E il liberismo puro sta morendo.... Lo dicono tutti i migliori economisti (tranne Brunetta..... ma forse non è tra i migliori....)


 bah su questo posso essere anche d'accordo....tra i 2 mali in genere si sceglie il male minore
McCain era fondamentalmente senza un verso


----------



## Old Alexantro (5 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ti perdi in dettagli e non comprendi il messaggio che potrebbe essere molto più incisivo : *anche l'America può cambiare*.


 cambiare in che cosa?
xche c'e un presidente di colore?
ripeto x me un essere umano e' tale bianco nero giallo che sia......e accentuare questa cosa solo x il colore della pelle di Obama e' razzismo al contrario


----------



## brugola (5 Novembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> cambiare in che cosa?
> xche c'e un presidente di colore?
> ripeto x me un essere umano e' tale bianco nero giallo che sia......e accentuare questa cosa solo x il colore della pelle di Obama e' razzismo al contrario


in america che è stata sempre un paese razzista questa è una grande svolta.


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> in america che è stata sempre un paese razzista questa è una grande svolta.


Concordo.


----------



## Old Alexantro (5 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> in america che è stata sempre un paese razzista questa è una grande svolta.


 vedremo il suo operato


----------



## Old Jesus (5 Novembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> cambiare in che cosa?
> xche c'e un presidente di colore?
> ripeto x me un essere umano e' tale bianco nero giallo che sia......e accentuare questa cosa solo x il colore della pelle di Obama e' razzismo al contrario


Il colore della pelle.... Il richiamo ad una assistenza sanitaria diversa.... Energia ed ambiente con nuovi orizzonti (almeno ne parla, i repubblicani sono sordi e reazionari.... ).... E, come ho già detto, liberismo meno selvaggio....

Bisogna reinventare il modo di produrre e di vivere.

Lo sanno anche le pietre

Ora possiamo sperare che lo sappia anche qualche americano


----------



## Old alesera (5 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> in america che è stata sempre un paese razzista questa è una grande svolta.


 
vedremo nei fatti..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





io sono scettico......si ritirerà dall'Iraq quello si
non bombarderà la Corea nè l'Iran.....forse


----------



## Old alesera (5 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Il colore della pelle.... Il richiamo ad una assistenza sanitaria diversa.... Energia ed ambiente con nuovi orizzonti (almeno ne parla, i repubblicani sono sordi e reazionari.... ).... E, come ho già detto, liberismo meno selvaggio....
> 
> Bisogna reinventare il modo di produrre e di vivere.
> 
> ...


 
il modo di vivere è quello più difficile....nessuno di noi vuole rinunciare a un casso

vaglielo a dire ai cinesi.....


----------



## Old Alexantro (5 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> il modo di vivere è quello più difficile....nessuno di noi vuole rinunciare a un casso
> 
> vaglielo a dire ai cinesi.....


 ai cinesi e a tutte le comunita' del mondo che vivono negli Usa


----------



## Old Jesus (5 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> il modo di vivere è quello più difficile....nessuno di noi vuole rinunciare a un casso
> 
> vaglielo a dire ai cinesi.....


Non è vero che nessuno vuole rinunciare a un casso....

E ai cinesi si può cominciare a spiegare le cose con i fatti. 
*Regole etiche nell'economia mondiale.* 

Un sogno ? Si, ma qualcosa si muove e si muoverà. Per forza di cose. I cinesi sono i primi a godere del liberismo selvaggio: l'harakiri del capitalismo occidentale fondamentalista, ottuso e becero...


----------



## Old alesera (5 Novembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ai cinesi e a tutte le comunita' del mondo che vivono negli Usa


il pensiero unico impera e noi europei non siamo così diversi e soprattutto migliori degli americani

suv villa telefonini play station ecc ecc ecc cose che costano energia  e quindi pezzi interi di Terra gettati via

6 miliardi che vivono così è impensabile....

come è impensabile frenare il mercato e dire a chi verrà dopo......

"ragazzi chiudete il rubinetto quando vi lavate i denti"...


----------



## Old alesera (5 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Non è vero che nessuno vuole rinunciare a un casso....
> 
> E ai cinesi si può cominciare a spiegare le cose con i fatti.
> *Regole etiche nell'economia mondiale.*
> ...


 
le regole etiche applicate in Argentina dal Fmi e Banca Mondiale?


----------



## Old Jesus (5 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> il pensiero unico impera e noi europei non siamo così diversi e soprattutto migliori degli americani
> 
> suv villa telefonini play station ecc ecc ecc cose che costano energia e quindi pezzi interi di Terra gettati via
> 
> ...


Non è impensabile. Lo capiranno, lo capiranno....
*Lo capiremo*
Tanto tra un pò dal rubinetto uscirà la merda.... anzi... esce già....


----------



## Old Jesus (5 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> le regole etiche applicate in Argentina dal Fmi e Banca Mondiale?


Ridi, pirla.... che sei il primo a pagare, da quanto leggo.....

Rassegnati che ti rassegni....


----------



## Old alesera (5 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ridi, pirla.... che sei il primo a pagare, da quanto leggo.....
> 
> Rassegnati che ti rassegni....


 
paghi anche te mi pare...

e non credo alle regole etiche di questi fantocci

si parla ora di etica solo perchè le banche stano col culo per terra.....

solo per quello....


----------



## brugola (5 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> paghi anche te mi pare...
> 
> e non credo alle regole etiche di questi fantocci
> 
> ...


 
alegher alegher...l'ottimismo è il profumo della vita


----------



## Old Jesus (5 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> paghi anche te mi pare...
> 
> e non credo alle regole etiche di questi fantocci
> 
> ...


Io non pago un bel nulla.

Ho ridimensionato il mio stile di vita per tante ragioni e sto meglio di prima.

La rivoluzione bisogna farla dentro se stessi, innanzitutto.....


----------



## Old alesera (5 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> alegher alegher...l'ottimismo è il profumo della vita


sono realista....e la cina e la russia sono potenze aggressive che non hanno neanche la facciata nostra e degli Usa sui diritti umani....se ne fregano proprio....

alla Cina non si può imporre un bel niente...anche perchè le nostre aziende come la Fiat per esempio, (implicata nelle forniture di camioncini per trasportare i detenuti alla gogna)..... sono legate a doppio filo....

OGGI, etica ed economia sono due cose opposte.....sapete quanti ci hanno fatto i soldi con l'11 settembre?
e sapete come fanno ad alzarsi di una caccola i nostri soldini delle pensioni? grazie ad investimenti creativi


----------



## Old alesera (5 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Io non pago un bel nulla.
> 
> Ho ridimensionato il mio stile di vita per tante ragioni e sto meglio di prima.
> 
> La rivoluzione bisogna farla dentro se stessi, innanzitutto.....


 
ed io allora che pagherei scusa?
pago i fallimenti della classe politica italiana....tutto qui che prima per comprare una casa bastava uno stipendio ora non ne bastano 2

pago il mio futuro e di certo non me lo risolve la Banca Mondiale


----------



## Old alesera (5 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Io non pago un bel nulla.
> 
> Ho ridimensionato il mio stile di vita per tante ragioni e sto meglio di prima.
> 
> La rivoluzione bisogna farla dentro se stessi, innanzitutto.....


 
te sei o obbligato o hai fatto un percorso...

ripeto vaglielo a dire ai cinesi che ti rispondono....

ma come....ci avete rotto le balls per anni col sogno americano
con lo stile american way of life ed ora noi dobbiamo tornare a carretti e tombola?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ferrari, Prada, Sony e caviale e  vai col tango!


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> te sei o obbligato o hai fatto un percorso...
> 
> ripeto vaglielo a dire ai cinesi che ti rispondono....
> 
> ...


Ale se si sta dentro a questo mondo a certi compromessi bisogna scendere per forza. Altrimenti si fa lotta pura e dura e ci si ritira in qualche comune sperduta a creare l'alternativa vera. Ma ci vuole coraggio.


----------



## Old Jesus (5 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ed io allora che pagherei scusa?
> *pago i fallimenti della classe politica italiana..*..tutto qui che prima per comprare una casa bastava uno stipendio ora non ne bastano 2
> 
> pago il mio futuro e di certo non me lo risolve la Banca Mondiale


Appunto

Paghi il fallimento della politica liberista come panacea di tutti i mali

E' da lì che si deve ripartire. Il motore del mondo non può essere il profitto senza regole. 

Io sono ottimista. Non per virtù del sistema bancario internazionale, ma solo perchè il capitalismo deve trovare un modo per sopravvivere alle sue stesse stronzate. Lo ha sempre fatto. Il Fordismo ha scongiurato la rivoluzione operaia, ora devono scongiurare quella dei disoccupati e dei precari.....


----------



## Old alesera (5 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ale se si sta dentro a questo mondo a certi compromessi bisogna scendere per forza. Altrimenti si fa lotta pura e dura e ci si ritira in qualche comune sperduta a creare l'alternativa vera. Ma ci vuole coraggio.


 
appunto allora di cosa parliamo?

noi dobbiamo limitarci mentre i paesi post comunisti avanzano GIUSTAMENTE le stesse nostre condizioni di vita

il problema è che chi dovrebbe insegnarci il nuovo tipo di vita non lo fa proprio anzi....ci incita a spendere comsumare anche perchè è l'unico sistema economico vigente...solo nei paesi nordici abbiamo degli spunti interessanti.........guarda Svezia Danimarca Islanda


----------



## Old Jesus (5 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ale se si sta dentro a questo mondo a certi compromessi bisogna scendere per forza. Altrimenti si fa lotta pura e dura e ci si ritira in qualche comune sperduta a creare l'alternativa vera. Ma ci vuole coraggio.


Va bene il compromesso... Anche perchè è automatico...lo troveranno. Perchè la rivoluzione è già in atto.... E' la recessione cronica, la deflazione.....


----------



## Old alesera (5 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Appunto
> 
> Paghi il fallimento della politica liberista come panacea di tutti i mali
> 
> ...


 
veramente la soluzione la sta trovando lo stato in toto...res pubblica

altro che privato!


----------



## Old Jesus (5 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> appunto allora di cosa parliamo?
> 
> noi dobbiamo limitarci mentre i paesi post comunisti avanzano GIUSTAMENTE le stesse nostre condizioni di vita
> 
> il problema è che chi dovrebbe insegnarci il nuovo tipo di vita non lo fa proprio anzi....ci incita a spendere comsumare anche perchè è l'unico sistema economico vigente...solo nei paesi nordici abbiamo degli spunti interessanti.........guarda Svezia Danimarca Islanda


Non hai capito.... Non si tratta di educare.
Noi stiamo già cambiando. Noi, in Occidente. 
Volenti o nolenti.


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> appunto allora di cosa parliamo?
> 
> noi dobbiamo limitarci mentre i paesi post comunisti avanzano GIUSTAMENTE le stesse nostre condizioni di vita
> 
> il problema è che *chi dovrebbe insegnarci il nuovo tipo di vita* non lo fa proprio anzi....ci incita a spendere comsumare anche perchè è l'unico sistema economico vigente...solo nei paesi nordici abbiamo degli spunti interessanti.........guarda Svezia Danimarca Islanda


Non devono insegnarci niente. Siamo noi che dobbiamo cercare e studiare e capire e aggiornarci. Gli strumenti ci sono. Certo non tutti hanno voglia di farlo...


----------



## Old Jesus (5 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> veramente la soluzione la sta trovando lo stato in toto...res pubblica
> 
> altro che privato!


Il pubblico selvaggio ha fallito. Il privato selvaggio pure.
Privato e pubblico non possono che coesistere. 
La storia lo sta dimostrando.


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Non hai capito.... *Non si tratta di educare*.
> Noi stiamo già cambiando. Noi, in Occidente.
> Volenti o nolenti.


Certo che sì invece. La rivoluzione vera passa da lì.


----------



## Old alesera (5 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non devono insegnarci niente. Siamo noi che dobbiamo cercare e studiare e capire e aggiornarci. Gli strumenti ci sono. Certo non tutti hanno voglia di farlo...


 
siamo essere deboli e fragili facciamo casini per impegnarci nelle relazioni figurati se diciamo NO ai mc donalds...

c'è chi ci guida e ci dice cosa comprare, cosa mangiare

biosgna avere la forza per trovare strade alternative in tutto in primis dell'informazione.....che in Italia come si sa è manipolata dai comunisti


----------



## Old Jesus (5 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Certo che sì invece. La rivoluzione vera passa da lì.


Autoeducarsi, chi può.
Per la massa non c'è che l'evidenza del fallimento. Che porta al ripensare la vita quotidiana.
Altro che ville e Ferrari. Quelle aumentano, ma nelle mani di pochi.
E quei pochi non consumano abbastanza, tagliando le balle al sistema.
Si cambierà, perchè il sistema capitalistico non morirà mai. Marx ha fallito proprio lì....


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> siamo essere deboli e fragili facciamo casini per impegnarci nelle relazioni figurati se diciamo NO ai mc donalds...
> 
> c'è chi ci guida e ci dice cosa comprare, cosa mangiare
> 
> biosgna avere la forza per trovare strade alternative in tutto in primis dell'informazione.....che in Italia come si sa è manipolata dai comunisti


eccerto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













ps qualche volta mia figlia da Mc ce la porto, però le spiego il mondo...


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> *Autoeducarsi, chi può.*
> Per la massa non c'è che l'evidenza del fallimento. Che porta al ripensare la vita quotidiana.
> Altro che ville e Ferrari. Quelle aumentano, ma nelle mani di pochi.
> E quei pochi non consumano abbastanza, tagliando le balle al sistema.
> Si cambierà, perchè il sistema capitalistico non morirà mai. Marx ha fallito proprio lì....


Chi vuole. Sta lì la differenza.


----------



## Old Jesus (5 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> siamo essere deboli e fragili facciamo casini per impegnarci nelle relazioni figurati se diciamo NO ai mc donalds...
> 
> *c'è chi ci guida e ci dice cosa comprare, cosa mangiare*
> 
> biosgna avere la forza per trovare strade alternative in tutto in primis dell'informazione.....che in Italia come si sa è manipolata dai comunisti


Però quel qualcuno deve provvedere a munire di quattrini il povero consumatore che deve consumare sennò che consumatore è ?????..... 

Altrimenti tra un pò canterà la messa al casso, come si dice da noi....


----------



## Old Jesus (5 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chi vuole. Sta lì la differenza.


No. Bisogna avere il germe nella testa, sennò non c'è verso.


----------



## Old alesera (5 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Però quel qualcuno deve provvedere a munire di quattrini il povero consumatore che deve consumare sennò che consumatore è ?????.....
> 
> Altrimenti tra un pò canterà la messa al casso, come si dice da noi....


eppure i ristoranti sono sempre pieni......


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> No. Bisogna avere il germe nella testa, sennò non c'è verso.


E allora via coi germi... Germi per tutti!!!!!


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> eppure i ristoranti sono sempre pieni......


A Milano sicuramente no...


----------



## Old Jesus (5 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> eppure i ristoranti sono sempre pieni......


Anche i discount......


----------



## Old alesera (5 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> A Milano sicuramente no...


 
l'Italiano medio piace ostentare:

calcio auto e pranzo fuori....e non ditemi che sbaglio


----------



## Old Jesus (5 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E allora via coi germi... Germi per tutti!!!!!


Beh..... Qualche caso di contagio può esistere... ma è l'eccezione che conferma la regola.... E poi, forse, il germe c'era già ma non si esprimeva....


----------



## Old Jesus (5 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> l'Italiano medio piace ostentare:
> 
> calcio auto e pranzo fuori....e non ditemi che sbaglio


No.... infatti le insolvenze sono alle stelle.....

Arrivati in mutande non si ostenta più....


----------



## Old alesera (5 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> No.... infatti le insolvenze sono alle stelle.....
> 
> Arrivati in mutande non si ostenta più....


 

ci si indebita no?

gli americani hanno preso mutui al 110 % il valore delle loro case

auto è macchina nuova....ed è stato il crack!

scherzi a parte voglio credere che qui le regole sono un pò più ferree
e non assisteremo a centinaia di migliaia di persone senza casa....


----------



## Old Jesus (5 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ci si indebita no?
> 
> gli americani hanno preso mutui al 110 % il valore delle loro case
> 
> ...


Ci stai arrivando......


----------



## Old alesera (5 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ci stai arrivando......


 
sono un grande ammiratore di:
Chomsky
Loretta Napoleoni
e Tito Boeri...per citarne alcuni....mosche bianche, oggi!!


----------



## Grande82 (5 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> no io credo che obama abbia grandi possibilità e capacità.
> sentendo mc cain che come prima cosa dichiarava che il popolo americano aveva scelto e che quindi obama ora è il il *SUO* presidente mi è venuto da ridere ....
> proprio come qui da noi...chi perde le elezioni in italia ha quel fair play che tanto ci invidiano nel mondo


 io sono rimasta sconvolta da queste affermazioni!!
inevitabile il riconoscimento della vittoria, ma davvero chapeaux a Mc Cain!!!
Un signore!
E poi ho sentito una canzoncina stupida al 'Ruggito del coniglio' sulla vittoria di Obama. Ero in macchina e mio son dovuta fermare perchè stavo piangendo (quasi, diciamo commossa) dall'emozione.
E' stato un attimo e mi sono resa conto che quell'uomo ha una famiglia in un paese del terzo mondo, che è figlio di un pastore, che ha realizzato, nell'era del consumismo, il sogno americano, che è nero e la gente dovrà smetterla di dire 'sporco negro' o minchiate del genere, che è un uomo giovane e pieno di volontà, di sogni, spero non solo mediatici. Mi sono emozionata....... 
Forse questo non è il migliore dei mondi possibili ma credendoci si può fare!


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2008)

*Sarò*

scema ma continuo a commuovermi pure io...


----------



## Verena67 (5 Novembre 2008)

Io mi sono alzata apposta di notte per sapere....!

Sono troppo felice!


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLkWu3Q0rFs


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> in america che è stata sempre un paese razzista questa è una *grande svolta*.



Per gli effetti speciali l'America e' insuperabile, non ha rivali.


----------



## Verena67 (5 Novembre 2008)

Eh si!


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per gli effetti speciali l'America e' insuperabile, non ha rivali.


Marì sicuramente grande impresa mediatica, ma voglio sognare oggi...


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

Come e' facile ingannare la massa.


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Marì sicuramente grande impresa mediatica, ma voglio sognare oggi...


sogna sogna, almeno quelli non costano niente.


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come e' facile ingannare la massa.


Sai quante volte vedo sui mezzi pubblici gli sguardi delle gente sulle persone di colore o sugli immigrati in genere? Va beh sarò un'illusa ma è un segnale. Forte.


----------



## Old Sad (5 Novembre 2008)

*Hai ragione Brugola cara*



Brugola ha detto:


> non mi sono simpatici ma certo che sono troppo avanti!


e oggi sono STRAFELICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sai quante volte vedo sui mezzi pubblici gli sguardi delle gente sulle persone di colore o sugli immigrati in genere? Va beh sarò un'illusa ma è un segnale. Forte.


Il segnale forte era la Clinton non Obama.


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il segnale forte era la Clinton non Obama.


beh iniziamo così, poi...


----------



## Iris (5 Novembre 2008)

Sono contenta della vittoria di Obama, vittoria prevedibilissima ed annunciata: Era ed è perfetto, ottimo oratore, trascinante direi, padre e marito esemplare, nero, ma non troppo (un nero laureato alla più presigiosa università americana, di madre bianca); innovatore, ma non rivoluzionario. Insomma perfetto contro un candidato repubblicano ex reduce del Vietnam, carico di ricordi di una sconfitta che gli americani non vogliono rammentare. Insomma tutto bene, anche perchè dopo Bush (il suo secondo mandato è stato il peggiore che la storia Usa abbia sperimentato) di peggio non si può fare.

Ma un pò mi è venuto da ridere (amaramente): gli americani preferiscono un negro ad una donna. Sono avanti, ma non troppo.
La Clinton aveva un programma, un gran bel programma di riforme vere; Osama ha degli slogan molto suggestivi, ed un programma ovvio e risicatissimo, che ovviamente prevede il ritiro delle truppe dai fronti aperti da Bush.
Comunque sono rimasta alzata fino a tardi anche io per essere sicura che vincesse Obama. Ma la svolta, quella vera, credo non ci sarà.


----------



## Iris (5 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il segnale forte era la Clinton non Obama.


Ecco, l'abbiamo detto insieme.


----------



## Kid (5 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il segnale forte era la Clinton non Obama.



Si, così dopo 4 anni di Bush senior, 8 di Bush Junior e 8 di Clinton ci mancava solo la signora Clinton e il più grande paese del mondo sarebbe stato in mano a 2 famiglie per 24 anni!


----------



## Old Sad (5 Novembre 2008)

*KID*



kid ha detto:


> Si, così dopo 4 anni di Bush senior, 8 di Bush Junior e 8 di Clinton ci mancava solo la signora Clinton e il più grande paese del mondo sarebbe stato in mano a 2 famiglie per 24 anni!


CONCORDO!!!


----------



## Iris (5 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Si, così dopo 4 anni di Bush senior, 8 di Bush Junior e 8 di Clinton ci mancava solo la signora Clinton e il più grande paese del mondo sarebbe stato in mano a 2 famiglie per 24 anni!


Bah...Obama ha  delle lobby dietro...non credere.
Nessuno in America diventa presidente così...anche i Kennedy, sono una dinastia.


----------



## Kid (5 Novembre 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> CONCORDO!!!


----------



## Kid (5 Novembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Bah...Obama ha  delle lobby dietro...non credere.
> Nessuno in America diventa presidente così...anche i Kennedy, sono una dinastia.


Ho capito, ma anche andare a mettere il culo nelle pedate...


----------



## Old Chicchi (5 Novembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma la svolta, quella vera, credo non ci sarà.


Io sono ottimista. La svolta sarà graduale ed è possibilissimo - purtroppo - che noi non la vedremo. 
Obama è un primo segnale in una direzione meno autodistruttiva dell'umanità.


----------



## Old unodinoi (5 Novembre 2008)

Quando leggo certe cose mi convinco della veridicità del detto "popolo bue".
Spiegatemi come la scelta degli americani influirà sugli italiani. In modo concreto però!
Quando anche mia suocera festeggia OBAMA vuol dire che siamo arrivati alla fine del mondo!


----------



## Iris (5 Novembre 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Io sono ottimista. La svolta sarà graduale ed è possibilissimo - purtroppo - che noi non la vedremo.
> Obama è un primo segnale in una direzione meno autodistruttiva dell'umanità.


Al contrario, noi subiremo gli effetti della svolta. Ma non sarà così epocale.
Ognuno poi la pensa come vuole, ma non è il ritiro delle truppe americane la svolta (è già avvenuto: adesso gli Usa si ritireranno nel loro tipico isolazionismo per risollervarsi dalla crisi); la svolta sarebbe stata la riforma del Welfare.


----------



## Old unodinoi (5 Novembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Bah...Obama ha delle lobby dietro...non credere.
> Nessuno in America diventa presidente così...anche i Kennedy, sono una dinastia.


Brava! Pensano davvero che sia il povero afroamericano venuto su dal nulla.
Chissà quante cambiali politiche dovrà pagare!!!


----------



## Iris (5 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Quando leggo certe cose mi convinco della veridicità del detto "popolo bue".
> Spiegatemi come la scelta degli americani influirà sugli italiani. In modo concreto però!
> Quando anche mia suocera festeggia OBAMA vuol dire che siamo arrivati alla fine del mondo!


 
Spiegami come fa a non influire invece, visto la nostra partecipazione agli organismi internazionali.


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Io sono ottimista. La svolta sarà graduale ed è possibilissimo - purtroppo - che noi non la vedremo.
> Obama è un primo segnale in una direzione meno autodistruttiva dell'umanità.








  no no ... ti rendi conto che hanno preferito un uomo di colore, musulmano, pur di non eleggere una donna  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  la dice lunga sta scelta


----------



## Old unodinoi (5 Novembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Spiegami come fa a non influire invece, visto la nostra partecipazione agli organismi internazionali.


Gli organismi internazionali fanno acqua da tutte le parti.


----------



## Iris (5 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Gli organismi internazionali fanno acqua da tutte le parti.


E chi lo dice? Gasparri?
Direi che ci conviene rigare dritti: compatti ed allineati.

Gli Usa supereranno la crisi come niente...O bama serve a questo, e detteranno legge, come sempre hanno fatto. D'altronde meglio loro di Putin.


----------



## Kid (5 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> no no ... ti rendi conto che hanno preferito un uomo di colore, musulmano, pur di non eleggere una donna
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Certo avessero eletto la Clinton, la cornuta più famosa del mondo, qualcosa nel forum sarebbe cambiato!


----------



## Old unodinoi (5 Novembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E chi lo dice? Gasparri?
> Direi che ci conviene rigare dritti: compatti ed allineati.
> 
> Gli Usa supereranno la crisi come niente...O bama serve a questo, e detteranno legge, come sempre hanno fatto. D'altronde meglio loro di Putin.


Sul fatto che supereranno la crisi non ho dubbi come sono certo che questa sia una "crisi indotta" e quindi superabilissima.
Meglio loro di Putin ... sono d'accordo. Personalmente Obama mi è simpatico ma non capisco, ripeto, le scene di giubilo come se avessero vinto al superenalotto.


----------



## Iris (5 Novembre 2008)

La cosa veramente commovente è la capacità degli americani di reagire alla crisi..noi non l'avremo mai.


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Certo avessero eletto la Clinton, la cornuta più famosa del mondo, qualcosa nel forum sarebbe cambiato!


Dimmi come faccio a risponderti?

Consigliami ...


----------



## Kid (5 Novembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> La cosa veramente commovente è la capacità degli americani di reagire alla crisi..noi non l'avremo mai.



Ok ma... ce lo meritiamo? Io non credo, visto a quali persone gli italiani danno in mano il paese.


----------



## Kid (5 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dimmi come faccio a risponderti?
> 
> Consigliami ...









Come vuoi, ma fallo in privato per favore!


----------



## Old unodinoi (5 Novembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> La cosa veramente commovente è la capacità degli americani di reagire alla crisi..noi non l'avremo mai.


Perchè gli italiani sono dei piagnoni assurdi.
Stanotte MC Cain ha detto che lui è pronto a mettersi al servizio del SUO PRESIDENTE.
Campagna elettorale chiusa si torna al fronte unico.
Questo è il segreto.
altro che lotte intestine che durano secoli come da noi


----------



## brugola (5 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Perchè gli italiani sono dei piagnoni assurdi.
> *Stanotte MC Cain ha detto che lui è pronto a mettersi al servizio del SUO PRESIDENTE*.
> Campagna elettorale chiusa si torna al fronte unico.
> Questo è il segreto.
> altro che lotte intestine che durano secoli come da noi


è quello che ho detto pure io prima.
noi siamo proprio dei buffoni


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Novembre 2008)

la clinton nn è migliore di obama perché è una donna... obama nn è migliore di altri perché è nero... che palle 'ste donne e 'sti neri... obama è diverso (o per lo meno appare diverso) dal suo più diretto predecessore (bush), questo è un grande risultato, il resto è propaganda... 

quoto kid, lasciare il paese più importante al mondo in mano a due famiglie x 30 anni sarebbe stato assurdo... obama nn mi sembra proprio uguale alla dinastia kennedy, la sua prima rivoluzione è stata quella di aver saputo sfruttare internet al meglio...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Perchè gli italiani sono dei piagnoni assurdi.
> Stanotte MC Cain ha detto che lui è pronto a mettersi al servizio del *SUO PRESIDENTE.
> Campagna elettorale chiusa si torna al fronte unico.
> Questo è il segreto.
> altro che lotte intestine che durano secoli come da noi*





Brugola ha detto:


> è quello che ho detto pure io prima.
> noi siamo proprio dei buffoni


in italia abbiamo due schieramenti contrapposti per motivi stupidi, da una parte l'antiberlusconismo, dall'altra i comunisti... cmq nel 2006 l'allora capo dell'opposizione nn telefonò al premier, cosa che invece è accaduta nel 2008... finché ci saranno certe persone che credono che una nazione sia da amministrare come fosse roba sua nn saremo mai come l'america (semmai come la russia di putin...)


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Perchè gli italiani sono dei piagnoni assurdi.
> Stanotte MC Cain ha detto che lui è pronto a mettersi al servizio del SUO PRESIDENTE.
> Campagna elettorale chiusa si torna al fronte unico.
> Questo è il segreto.
> altro che lotte intestine che durano secoli come da noi



Non dimentichiamo che il popolo americano ha profondamente origini pioniere, e' sempre pronto a ricominciare, il tempo e' danaro.

Una cosa a loro favore e' che l'altro non e' il Nemico, e' l'Avversario e, solo in campagna elettorale ... la stessa cosa la applicano anche nello sport, finita la partita si passa ad altro ... noi invece siamo tignosi, sia in politica che nello sport.


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> è quello che ho detto pure io prima.
> noi siamo proprio dei buffoni


La democrazia da noi ancora deve nascere, e mamma patria non e' manco incinta.


----------



## Old Chicchi (5 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> no no ... ti rendi conto che hanno preferito un uomo di colore, musulmano, pur di non eleggere una donna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma sai, io non sono per le donne per partito preso, anche se devo dire che la Clinton non mi dispiaceva. 

Ma  a proposito di donne, s'è schivata la Palin! E dato che Mc Cain proprio in salute non sta, sai com'è...asciughiamoci la fronte con il fazzolettino, va là...


----------



## Old unodinoi (5 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> in italia abbiamo due schieramenti contrapposti per motivi stupidi, da una parte l'antiberlusconismo, dall'altra i comunisti... cmq nel 2006 l'allora capo dell'opposizione nn telefonò al premier, cosa che invece è accaduta nel 2008... finché ci saranno certe persone che credono che una nazione sia da amministrare come fosse roba sua nn saremo mai come l'america (semmai come la russia di putin...)


finchè ci saranno persone che la pensano come te ... forse!
cadi nell'errore stupido di tutti.
Le elezioni sono finite


----------



## brugola (5 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> La democrazia da noi ancora deve nascere, e mamma patria non e' manco incinta.


l'abbiamo abortita


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Ma sai, io non sono per le donne per partito preso, anche se devo dire che la Clinton non mi dispiaceva.
> 
> Manco io, a me piaceva il suo programma ... sono convinta che se lo avesse fatto un uomo avrebbe vinto
> 
> Ma  a proposito di donne, s'è schivata *la Palin*! E dato che Mc Cain proprio in salute non sta, sai com'è...asciughiamoci la fronte con il fazzolettino, va là...


Ha giocato piu' a sfavore che a favore per Mc Cain  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  una donnetta da niente, ha fatto solo ridere.


----------



## Kid (5 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> finchè ci saranno persone che la pensano come te ... forse!
> cadi nell'errore stupido di tutti.
> Le elezioni sono finite


Ok ma c'è un limite a tutto. io personalmente finchè ci sarà un Berlusconi al Governo, stenterò a sentirmi rappresentato scusa!


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'abbiamo abortita


o forse e' sterile


----------



## brugola (5 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ha giocato piu' a sfavore che a favore per Mc Cain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non riesco a credere che abbia fatto un errore di valutazione così grave mc cain..ma come si fa a candidare come vice presidente la palin??
è come darsi le martellate sui cabasisi


----------



## Old unodinoi (5 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non dimentichiamo che il popolo americano ha profondamente origini pioniere, e' sempre pronto a ricominciare, il tempo e' danaro.
> 
> Una cosa a loro favore e' che l'altro non e' il Nemico, e' l'Avversario e, solo in campagna elettorale ... la stessa cosa la applicano anche nello sport, finita la partita si passa ad altro ... noi invece siamo tignosi, sia in politica che nello sport.


sarà che sono sportivo in senso autentico ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (5 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ok ma c'è un limite a tutto. io personalmente finchè ci sarà un Berlusconi al Governo, stenterò a sentirmi rappresentato scusa!


Bene comunque puoi prepararti per la prossima campagna elettorale. e per gli affari esteri FRONTE COMUNE.
Questo fa la differenza!


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non riesco a credere che abbia fatto un errore di valutazione così grave mc cain..ma come si fa a candidare come vice presidente la palin??
> è come darsi le martellate sui cabasisi


Semplice ... e' rinunciare ad essere eletti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  perche' con la Palin alle spalle sapeva che non aveva alcuna speranza ... tutto calcolato, i Repubblicani non sono scemi, hanno volutamente passare la patata calda ai Democratici.


----------



## Kid (5 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Bene comunque puoi prepararti per la prossima campagna elettorale. e per gli affari esteri FRONTE COMUNE.
> Questo fa la differenza!



Finchè non cambieranno i politici, le campagne elettorali saranno sempre uguali, noi elettori possiamo fare ben poco, se non aprire gli occhi e mandarli tutti a fare in c...o!


----------



## Old Chicchi (5 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ha giocato piu' a sfavore che a favore per Mc Cain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meno male che per una volta gli americani non hanno preso sul serio il (la) buffone (a) di turno. Che stiano rinsavendo?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> finchè ci saranno persone che la pensano come te ... forse!
> *cadi nell'errore stupido di tutti.*
> Le elezioni sono finite


boh, io nn ho certezze e nn so se sono in errore o no, sicuramente il presidente che c'è ora nn mi rappresenta, nn rappresenta il mio modo di pensare e nn posso di certo dirmi contento; ciò nonostante è stato votato dalla maggioranza quindi...


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> boh, io nn ho certezze e nn so se sono in errore o no, sicuramente *il presidente *che c'è ora nn mi rappresenta, nn rappresenta il mio modo di pensare e nn posso di certo dirmi contento; ciò nonostante è stato votato dalla maggioranza quindi...


del consiglio?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Finchè non *cambieranno i politici, le campagne elettorali saranno sempre uguali,* noi elettori possiamo fare ben poco, se non aprire gli occhi e mandarli tutti a fare in c...o!


nn abbiamo più neanche la possibilità di esprimere preferenze... il parlamento è diventato una congrega di stipendiati (a nostre spese) scelti dai più grossi partiti.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> del consiglio?


si, il presidente del consiglio... oddio, anche quello sopra nn mi convince più di tanto...


----------



## Kid (5 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> si, il presidente del consiglio... oddio, anche quello sopra nn mi convince più di tanto...


Ma almeno quello "sopra" non può fare più di tanto danni.... madò in che paese viviamo!


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> *si, il presidente del consiglio.*.. oddio, anche quello sopra nn mi convince più di tanto...


Ma cristo, chi lo ha votato il nano?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ad ascoltare la gente nessuno l'ha votato


----------



## brugola (5 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma cristo, chi lo ha votato il nano?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io l'ho votato la prima volta.
le ultime ho votato di pietro


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma almeno quello "sopra" non può fare più di tanto danni.... madò in che paese viviamo!


Si ma quando c'era Pertini si che era un piacere ascoltarlo, CHE PRESIDENTE!


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io l'ho votato la prima volta.
> le ultime ho votato di pietro


anche mio figlio ha commesso questo peccato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... comunque ti perdono


----------



## brugola (5 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> anche mio figlio ha commesso questo peccato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e pensa che ci credevo pure tanto!!


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e pensa che ci credevo pure tanto!!


anche quel fesso di mio figlio  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   sapessi come va in bestia quando glielo ricordo


----------



## Bruja (5 Novembre 2008)

*Grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> io sono rimasta sconvolta da queste affermazioni!!
> inevitabile il riconoscimento della vittoria, ma davvero chapeaux a Mc Cain!!!
> Un signore!
> E poi ho sentito una canzoncina stupida al 'Ruggito del coniglio' sulla vittoria di Obama. Ero in macchina e mio son dovuta fermare perchè stavo piangendo (quasi, diciamo commossa) dall'emozione.
> ...


Prendo spunto da questo tuo post, e devo dire che pur non considerando un vero rivale McCain riconosco che ha avuto un fair play davvero anglosassone. Dico questo perché McCain non aveva chance contro un candidato afroamericano che era più che probabile riuscisse ad andare a far votare quella etnie che da sempre erano le meno presenti ai seggi. 
Certo é una svolta... ma prima di essere trionfalistici vediamo dove porterà l'America e di converso il resto del mondo. E' strabiliante che sia stato eletto ma sono anche assolutamente da grande statista le situazioni e le difficoltà che dovrà andare a sostenere e risolvere.  Il colore della sua pelle non conta ma é stato determinante per farlo eleggere, tuttavia é dell'uomo politico che valuteremo risultati e promesse mantenute
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (5 Novembre 2008)

*gossip*

Lo so che sono la solita rompina scassazebedei... ma chi ha vestito Michelle Obama ieri sera???  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Iris (5 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lo so che sono la solita rompina scassazebedei... ma chi ha vestito Michelle Obama ieri sera???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che perfida...


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lo so che sono la solita rompina scassazebedei... ma chi ha vestito Michelle Obama ieri sera???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si, ho notato


----------



## Bruja (5 Novembre 2008)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Che perfida...


Ok, prendo il perfida ...però non hai detto che ho torto??!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Comunque.
> Non parlero' mai qui di politica italiana.
> 
> Volevo invece dirvi che rileggendo RADICI in questi giorni, ho capito che cosa incredibile, davvero incredibile, sia accaduta stanotte.
> ...


l'ho pensato anche io mentre sentivo il discorso di OBAMA


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lo so che sono la solita rompina scassazebedei... ma chi ha vestito Michelle Obama ieri sera???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nun se putev guarda'


----------



## Iris (5 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ok, prendo il perfida ...però non hai detto che ho torto??!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non si può avere tutto dalla vita.
mi piacerebbe sapere chi le consiglia l'acconciatura...


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ok, prendo il perfida ...però non hai detto che ho torto??!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pero' devo anche dire che sei ingenua  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  quella mossa era studiata ... sapessi come sono formali gli americani.


----------



## Verena67 (5 Novembre 2008)

Le figlie erano in tinta...ho apprezzato (malgrado l'horror vestito della moglie) che non le avessero conciate di BIANCO!!!


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

E di questo cosa ne dite:


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Biden









Non e' affatto una figura minore, anzi


----------



## Bruja (5 Novembre 2008)

*.....*



Iris ha detto:


> Non si può avere tutto dalla vita.
> mi piacerebbe sapere chi le consiglia l'acconciatura...


E vai con l'acido... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non é che ho voglia di polemizzare, ma poiché suo marito é stato definito uomo di giovanile eleganza e di fascinosa nonchalance ... magari se il suo look maker avesse dato un'occhiata anche alla moglie... chissà 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Anche in campagna elettorale non é che brillasse... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (5 Novembre 2008)

Se avesse vinto McCain avremmo dovuto sorbirci come First Lady la sua bionda pataccara, figlia adottiva di un magnate della birra che ha rubato il patrimonio del padre alla figlia biologica....!


----------



## Old Buscopann (5 Novembre 2008)

Stamattina ascoltavo Radio Deejay. Ha telefonato una tizia che ha parenti che vinono negli Stati Uniti da tantissimi anni e hanno la cittadinanza. La classifa famiglia di immigrati che hanno fatto fortuna in America e ora sono milionari (o miliardari se ci fossero ancora le lire).
Raccontava che sono scandalizzati della vittoria di Obama in quanto negro (così lo definivano). Si vergognavano del fatto che gli Stati Uniti nei prossimi 4 anni saranno rappresentati da un negro e si auguravano che qualcuno lo faccia fuori il prima possibile, citando pure il precedente di Kennedy "ne abbianmo già fatto fuori uno, speriamo di far fuori pure questo".
Il fatto che sia stato eletto credo sia un miracolo. Questi sono gli Stati Uniti con la loro ignoranza e le radici di odio e violenza su cui si fonda quella che definiscono la più grande democrazia del mondo.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Chicchi (5 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E di questo cosa ne dite:
> 
> Non e' affatto una figura minore, anzi


Quello che me lo fa piacere è che ne ha passate tante a livello privato e che si smazza chilometri in treno tutti i giorni. Mi piace meno la sua impulsività e non mi è ancora chiaro il suo pensiero "intervezionista". 

Gli americani devono semplicemente smettere di pensare di poter sempre intervenire dapertutto, si ritirino e basta (ovviamente l'Iraq a questo punto è già superato, io parlo per un futuro).


----------



## Bruja (5 Novembre 2008)

*purtroppo*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Stamattina ascoltavo Radio Deejay. Ha telefonato una tizia che ha parenti che vinono negli Stati Uniti da tantissimi anni e hanno la cittadinanza. La classifa famiglia di immigrati che hanno fatto fortuna in America e ora sono milionari (o miliardari se ci fossero ancora le lire).
> Raccontava che sono scandalizzati della vittoria di Obama in quanto negro (così lo definivano). Si vergognavano del fatto che gli Stati Uniti nei prossimi 4 anni saranno rappresentati da un negro e si auguravano che qualcuno lo faccia fuori il prima possibile, citando pure il precedente di Kennedy "ne abbianmo già fatto fuori uno, speriamo di far fuori pure questo".
> Il fatto che sia stato eletto credo sia un miracolo. Questi sono gli Stati Uniti con la loro ignoranza e le radici di odio e violenza su cui si fonda quella che definiscono la più grande democrazia del mondo.
> Buscopann


E' quello su cui stavo riflettendo ... in tutto questo trionfalismo, e pur condividendone gli entusiasmi, bisognerà considerare che le elezioni americane sono diverse dalle nostre e là per una manciata di voti o per una percentuale non proprio bulgara, si ottengono i grandi elettori e la vittoria appare travolgente. Per quei tanti che l'hanno votato, grazie anche alla mobilitazione delle popolazioni di colore, prima indifferenti, ce ne sono tanti altri che non lo volevano e dubito che lo riterranno il presidente di tutti ... se rammenti già é stato sventato un complotto per eliminarlo.
Le grandi svolte portano avanti, ma spesso trovano resistenze fortissime. 
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (5 Novembre 2008)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Se avesse vinto McCain avremmo dovuto sorbirci come First Lady la sua bionda pataccara, figlia adottiva di un magnate della birra che ha rubato il patrimonio del padre alla figlia biologica....!


Infatti non é che lei fosse meglio, le americane eleganti sono quelle che vestono all'europea o che hanno stilisti che si sono fatti le ossa in Europa. 
Comunque la Obama ha una figura più che accettabile, vestirla in modo consono non dovrebbe essere un problema... 
Bruja


----------



## Old Buscopann (5 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' quello su cui stavo riflettendo ... in tutto questo trionfalismo, e pur condividendone gli entusiasmi, bisognerà considerare che le elezioni americane sono diverse dalle nostre e là per una manciata di voti o per una percentuale non proprio bulgara, si ottengono i grandi elettori e la vittoria appare travolgente. Per quei tanti che l'hanno votato, grazie anche alla mobilitazione delle popolazioni di colore, prima indifferenti, ce ne sono tanti altri che non lo volevano e dubito che lo riterranno il presidente di tutti ... se rammenti già é stato sventato un complotto per eliminarlo.
> Le grandi svolte portano avanti, ma spesso trovano resistenze fortissime.
> Bruja


Ne sappiamo qualcosa qui in Italia quando si cerca di dare un'impronta laica allo Stato. Subito perdi almeno 1 milione di voti  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ad ogni modo...Meno male che son finalmente arrivate alle fine ste cacchio di elezioni..ci avevano davvero disidratato i testicoli! Ogni volta che ognuno dei due candidati faceva un ryttino partivano con i sondaggi

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

Signori stiamo attenti, Obama e' stato eletto piu' dai bianchi che dai neri


----------



## Bruja (5 Novembre 2008)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> E di questo cosa ne dite:
> 
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Biden
> ...


Mi si dice che sia una vera eminenza grigia!!!   Non é che i democratici gleilo hanno "intenzionalmente" affiancato??!!
Bruja

p.s. Anche lui era sul palco ieri sera e la moglie aveva una mise di un delizioso color gelato al pistacchio ...


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Quello che me lo fa piacere è che ne ha passate tante a livello privato e che si smazza chilometri in treno tutti i giorni. Mi piace meno la sua impulsività e non mi è ancora chiaro il suo pensiero "intervezionista".
> 
> Gli americani devono semplicemente smettere di pensare di poter sempre intervenire dapertutto, si ritirino e basta (ovviamente l'Iraq a questo punto è già superato, io parlo per un futuro).


Il Tempo, abbiamo bisogno di tempo


----------



## Bruja (5 Novembre 2008)

*vero*



Mari' ha detto:


> Signori stiamo attenti, Obama e' stato eletto piu' dai bianchi che dai neri


E dai giovani che stavolta che sono andati a votare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi si dice che sia una vera eminenza grigia!!!   Non é che i democratici gleilo hanno "intenzionalmente" affiancato??!!
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. Anche lui era sul palco ieri sera e la moglie aveva una mise di un delizioso color gelato al pistacchio ...


Anch'io penso che glielo hanno "imposto"


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E dai giovani che stavolta che sono andati a votare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Internet e' stato di grande aiuto.


----------



## Bruja (5 Novembre 2008)

*già*



Mari' ha detto:


> Internet e' stato di grande aiuto.


 
Lo hanno detto, sia per la propaganda che per la raccolta fondi...
Bruja


----------



## Old Sad (5 Novembre 2008)

*Questa è bellissima!*



kid ha detto:


> *Ho capito, ma anche andare a mettere il culo nelle pedate*...


Non l'avevo mai sentita.. La faccio mia!


----------



## Grande82 (5 Novembre 2008)

*"9.46 - *L'affluenza alle urne nelle elezioni presidenziali americane che hanno visto la vittoria di Obama potrebbe rivelarsi la più alta degli ultimi cent'anni. Se il dato tendenziale - con l'88% delle schede scrutinate - dovesse essere confermato gli elettori supererebbero il 64,1% degli aventi diritto al voto. Il totale potrebbe infatti superare i 131 milioni di persone (battendo i 122 milioni del 2004, che costituiva il primato precedente). Si tratta del dato più alto almeno degli ultimi 44 anni, forse addirittura dal 1908 quando votò il 65,7% degli elettori. Gli esperti non si trovano d'accordo sulle stime perché non tutti applicano le stesse definizioni di "aventi diritto": fino ad oggi il dato più alto relativo al dopoguerra è il 63,8% del 1960, che vide John F. Kennedy opposto a Richard Nixon. Il dato più interessante secondo gli statistici riguarda tuttavia la composizione dell'elettorato: se nel 2000 i bianchi formavano l'81% dei votanti oggi sono il 74%; inoltre, dalle prime analisi risulta cresciuta la partecipazione degli elettori Democratici mentre è calata quella dei Repubblicani"
Il Sole 24 Ore mondo

Si legge inoltre:
- che 53 milioni hanno votato per Obama e 39 per Mc Cain (quindi c'è differenza non pari ai seggi ma alta)
- che il 95% dei neri ha votato per lui
- Obama ha ottenuto il 43% del voto degli elettori bianchi, mentre John McCain ha avuto il 55%
-  i giovani fra 18 e 29 anni, gli exit polls dicono che il 66% ha votato Obama e il 32% McCain

E' chiaro che a numeri poi i bianchi siano molti più dei neri in assoluto....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2008)

Il fatto che sia coloured (dire nero mi sembra eccessivo) e figlio di un africano è una cosa bellissima.
Quanti anni fa è stato ucciso Martin Luther King?


----------



## Verena67 (6 Novembre 2008)

non moltissimi...mi pare nel '63 o giu' di lì...!


----------



## Kid (6 Novembre 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> Non l'avevo mai sentita.. La faccio mia!


Non serve nemmeno che tu mi paghi il copyright, perchè non è mia!


----------



## Old Sad (6 Novembre 2008)

*Meno male!*



kid ha detto:


> Non serve nemmeno che tu mi paghi il copyright, perchè non è mia!


 L'ha sto utilizzando moltissimo!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non moltissimi...mi pare nel '63 o giu' di lì...!


 Era una domanda retorica.
E' stato assassinato nel '68.
Volevo far notare che allora era impensabile e sono passati solo 40 anni!


----------



## Verena67 (6 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Era una domanda retorica.
> E' stato assassinato nel '68.
> Volevo far notare che allora era impensabile e sono passati solo 40 anni!


Ma chi, Luther King? DOPO Kennedy?!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Novembre 2008)

Non credo verra' assassinato... spero per lui a dire il vero... pero' dubito fara' tutte ste grandi cose... sicuramente i cannoni non verranno caricati con le rose


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma chi, Luther King? DOPO Kennedy?!


Ehm ..ehm ...mi dispiace far notare che c'ero... ho una certa età...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non credo verra' assassinato... spero per lui a dire il vero... pero' dubito fara' tutte ste grandi cose... sicuramente i cannoni non verranno caricati con le rose


quotissimo, le rivoluzioni sono due: nn c'è più bush e obama nn è un bianco.... per il resto nn aspettiamoci chissà che....


----------

